# What do you think? Chi or???



## GoldToChi (Aug 15, 2021)

New puppy to the family and I'm not sure what we've got now. Back story is the shelter reported his mother was a poodle and that the father was unknown but most likely a Lab. So labradoodle, right? Not so fast. He is 4 months old and weighs just about 9 pounds. That rules out the labradoodle or he'd be 20+ pounds. He also doesn't really have much baby fat so we are thinking the growth rate is probably near max. So after asking a few people, they have almost all said he is a Chi mix so I wanted to get an opinion from this group. I guess if he's got some Chi in him I'll need to read up on a lot of the posts here. He's settling in very well with our other dog and elderly cat. Thanks!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

get a DNA test and find out.... IMO, he doesnt look like any CHI....


----------



## GoldToChi (Aug 15, 2021)

jan896 said:


> get a DNA test and find out.... IMO, he doesnt look like any CHI....



So, I forgot to come back and give the results. DNA test says the father was a jack russell / Chi mix and mother's line is full small breed poodle way back.
Looks like we've got a JackaChidoodle. Hehehe, he is the best!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

GoldToChi said:


> So, I forgot to come back and give the results. DNA test says the father was a jack russell / Chi mix and mother's line is full small breed poodle way back.
> Looks like we've got a JackaChidoodle. Hehehe, he is the best!


 I had a Jack Russell long ago.... marvelous dogs, VERY smart.... congrats on your puppy


----------



## mallows (Oct 25, 2021)

cute puppy but he doesn't look chi to me


----------



## Ranger07 (Apr 2, 2021)

He could very well be part chi. I have two mixed chi's. One is part Jack Russell with huge ears and the other is part Whippet with big ears as well but very long legs and slim torso. Both are mostly white and when they pass by me hard to tell which is which but always a joy! Both look completely different with just enough features of a chi to pass as one. Just love them.


----------

